# NEW MURALIST ON THE SCENE!



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 8 2011, 11:12 PM~20048381
> *NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
> NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


Were u from FATKAT...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> *Area code 559 is an area code in Central California, serving the counties of Fresno, Madera, Kings, and Tulare.*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GOod work homie


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

FINISHING UP SOME NEW WORK, WILL POST UP ALMOST DONE, FULL COLOR CHICK IN LATEX, HOT STUFF. DOING IT BIG THIS YEAR!
THANX


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Cot damn! Nice shit homie! I got some homies that do tats and they say pics are the hardest shit to do. Fuckin sick mayne


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

HERE IS MORE WORK IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/A1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

HERE IS MORE WORK


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

daam nice work homie! welcome to LAYITLOW


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 AM~20048381
> *NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
> NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


ur name jaime homie were u ever in vegas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 03:58 AM~20048869
> *HERE IS MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work very detailed


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

really nice work, were you located


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 AM~20048381
> *NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
> NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


Damn you get down! :wow:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

WERE YOU OUT OFF


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Barely opened my arte studio ready to lay the tinta down. open for business doing it big on rides to come I'm located on the out skirts of Fresno, no style to hard, your imagination and ideas, come into reality. I'm open for new customers and new friends. Thanks homies, "viva la raza."


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Homie you get down! Good luck!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 AM~20048381
> *NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
> NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


THERE YOU GO MY BOY GOT IT DOWN PACK.. AND WELCOME TO LAYITLOW BRO GOOD GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH COME CORRECT AND PLEASE NO WINDOWSHOPPERS ... REAL NICE ARTWORK...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work homie!!!


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

props to the homie u got down on my uncles tray cant wait to get my duce done.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Que onda....

Here is the finished product on the gold 63 impala trunk. done in white to grey to black. ...Aztec mural added in backround for the homies, last moment request!
Color piece coming in a couple of days! bad sexy mama.....


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 10:22 PM~20055184
> *Que onda....
> 
> Here is the finished product on the gold 63 impala trunk. done in white to grey to black. ...Aztec mural added in backround for the homies, last moment request!
> ...


  nice detail work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 10:22 PM~20055184
> *Que onda....
> 
> Here is the finished product on the gold 63 impala trunk. done in white to grey to black. ...Aztec mural added in backround for the homies, last moment request!
> ...


Wow, that is ridiculously detailed.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

ADDED SMOKE FOR EFFECTS COMPLEMNTING THE RIBBON AND ROSES, TYING IN CALENDAR WITH RIBBON. PRETTY FIRME JALE, TO DO! THANKS FOR THE WORK CLEMENTE!... QUE VIVA LA RAZA!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait till my car is ready for you :cheesy:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 09:22 PM~20055184
> *Que onda....
> 
> Here is the finished product on the gold 63 impala trunk. done in white to grey to black. ...Aztec mural added in backround for the homies, last moment request!
> ...


Thats some badass work homie welcome to Lay It Low


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good work


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 10:22 PM~20055184
> *Que onda....
> 
> Here is the finished product on the gold 63 impala trunk. done in white to grey to black. ...Aztec mural added in backround for the homies, last moment request!
> ...


CHINGON :worship: :worship:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

WORKING ON SOME NEW PROJECTS! HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED WORK DONE.
559-355-6404


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5: GREAT WORK HOMIE.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is another portrait. I Got a Ride in Yesterday, will be posting picks of the Car and the Progress! FatKat 559-3556404 Best art mural Deals right now!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 12 2011, 10:50 AM~20074841
> *Here is another portrait. I Got a Ride in Yesterday, will be posting picks of the Car and the Progress!    FatKat 559-3556404 Best art mural Deals right now!
> 
> 
> ...


fresh work, where you located??


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 AM~20048381
> *NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
> NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


I'm heading back to fresno next week, I"ll hit u up n roll by the shop. (I met u in the napa paint store)....


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Im located in fresno Hit me up if you want some great work on your ride. 559-355-6404


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

dam homie, clean ass shit
any trips to houston?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 get down homie


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

UPS HOMIE THATS HOW THEY ROLL THE HOODS DOWN TO ME AT A GOOD PRICE.
IF YOU DONT HAVE THE TIME TO BRING IT SHIP IT AND WE WILL HAVE IT SENT BACK IN WOOD AND FOAM. .... FATKAT CALL ME ANY TIME HOMIES! 559-355-6404


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 01:58 AM~20048869
> *HERE IS MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work FATKAT...
:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

all that work is beautiful.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 12 2011, 10:50 AM~20074841
> *Here is another portrait. I Got a Ride in Yesterday, will be posting picks of the Car and the Progress!    FatKat 559-3556404 Best art mural Deals right now!
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT !!! PERRITO GET DOWN ..


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

You have true talent !!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 02:58 AM~20048869
> *HERE IS MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great Work Homie!!!!!

The West Coast has all the damn deals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 02:58 AM~20048869
> *HERE IS MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...



beautyful what was the ticket?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 11 2011, 12:21 AM~20065246
> *WORKING ON SOME NEW PROJECTS! HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED WORK DONE.
> 559-355-6404
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTMFT... FOR FATKAT..


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

BADASS WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

CHECK OUT THE NEW PROJECT 62 RED IMPALA CLEAN!! ALMOST DONE...
NEED ARTWORK GIVE ME A CALL... FAT KAT 559-355-6404


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20126757
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW PROJECT 62 RED IMPALA CLEAN!! ALMOST DONE...
> NEED ARTWORK GIVE ME A CALL... FAT KAT 559-355-6404
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20126757
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW PROJECT 62 RED IMPALA CLEAN!! ALMOST DONE...
> NEED ARTWORK GIVE ME A CALL... FAT KAT 559-355-6404
> 
> ...


ALOT OF DETAIL :biggrin:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the props bros, need work on your ranflas give me a buzz....FatKat 559 355-6404 all the deals happen now.  Detailed artwork is a must.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice work, a lot of detail! Keep it going!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

phatkat im lookin forward to those tacos im being serious lol keep me in mind :biggrin:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

tacos are a chicano dream food homie...lol :biggrin:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:wow: fatkat ur the man very nice work keep them pic,s comming  
:happysad: if u ever come downunder hook us up pm me when u do


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:57 AM~20133842
> *tacos are a chicano dream food homie...lol :biggrin:
> *


iight hommie alrit let me get my money straight and ill b hitt'N u up how long u think it wood take?


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE 62 TRUNK....
IF YOU NEED WORK DONE RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO GET THE HOOKUP PRICE HOMIES!! GIVE ME A CALL ANY TIME.... FATKAT 559-355-6404


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Mar 15 2011, 11:36 AM~20096248
> *Great Work Homie!!!!!
> 
> The West Coast has all the damn deals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 Damn!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 20 2011, 06:04 PM~20137024
> *CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE 62 TRUNK....
> IF YOU NEED WORK DONE RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO GET THE HOOKUP PRICE HOMIES!! GIVE ME A CALL ANY TIME.... FATKAT 559-355-6404
> 
> ...



fucc man!!!!! im ready to get my shit done!!!!


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 20 2011, 06:04 PM~20137024
> *CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE 62 TRUNK....
> IF YOU NEED WORK DONE RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO GET THE HOOKUP PRICE HOMIES!! GIVE ME A CALL ANY TIME.... FATKAT 559-355-6404
> 
> ...


Very nice!! :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

its coming out tight ... keep that those hands movenn..  

CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE 62 TRUNK....
IF YOU NEED WORK DONE RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO GET THE HOOKUP PRICE HOMIES!! GIVE ME A CALL ANY TIME.... FATKAT 559-355-6404


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

ORDALE :biggrin: WASSAAPENING! CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS ALMOST FINISHED! ..... NEED SOME WORK ON YOUR RIDES GIVE ME A CALL ANYTIME..
FATKAT..559-355-6404 :yes:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

pictures of the finish product coming up. thanks for all the props homies!


----------



## tru rider (Oct 19, 2007)

THATS SUM FIRME ASS WORK HOMIE WELCOME TO LAYITLOW :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404 GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 10:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: nice work homie.....


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

all beautiful work...so realistic n good details!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great job mario..


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

am i nxt phat?? :biggrin:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES....WHAT UP BIGRUBE, GOT THIS PINTURA ON THE LOOSE.LOL

GET YOUR RIDE READY, BECAUSE IM READY TO THROW DOWN THE PAINT...


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

YEAH YOUR NEXT 86... IM READY.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 10:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that sick! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 27 2011, 11:19 PM~20198395
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES....WHAT UP BIGRUBE, GOT THIS PINTURA ON THE LOOSE.LOL
> 
> GET YOUR RIDE READY, BECAUSE IM READY TO THROW DOWN THE PAINT...
> *


thats on the real just waiting on that frame compa ya sabes its coming before u know it  stay pushinn this bad ass work tu si puedes...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

nice work homie :0  :0


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can u pm me prices for like hood and trunk like clowns and girls on a big body cadillac im ready for u....


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

YEAH BRO, YOU KNOW IM GOING TO GET DOWN ON THOSE PARTS...BIGRUBE. CANT WAIT TILL THERE READY, MY HANDS ARE MOVIN RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:  

NEED AIRBRUSH ON THOSE RANFLAS GIVE ME A CALL...FATKAT 559-355-6404


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 10:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...



thats some good ass work havent seen work like that in a long ass time


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

Great work bro! hopefully i can get my 63 trunk to you before the waiting list starts lol


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

THE WAITING LIST HAS BEGUN HOMIES :biggrin: 
PLEASE JUMP ON THE TRAIN BECAUSE ITS ROLLIN...REMEMBER MY FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS, GET IT WHILE ITS AVAILABLE AT A GOOD PRICE!

THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS, CARNALES... VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!

CALL ME FOR MURAL WORK. FATKAT559-355-6404


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR A MURAL ON THE TRUNK OF A 71 MONTE?


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fuck, You Get Down Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


Some bad ass work ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

IMPRESSIVE STUFF FATKAT :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 12 2011, 10:50 AM~20074841
> *Here is another portrait. I Got a Ride in Yesterday, will be posting picks of the Car and the Progress!    FatKat 559-3556404 Best art mural Deals right now!
> 
> 
> ...


BEATIFUL LUV THE DETAIL HOW YOU CAN SEE THE STRAP OF HIS GLASSES THRU HIS HAIR TOP NOTCH :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 11:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

Any new work bro?


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Always looking for new work give me a call ...Fatkat..559.355.6404


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Good work


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work. You got some talent homie


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Apr 7 2011, 08:39 PM~20287061
> *Always looking for new work give me a call ...Fatkat..559.355.6404
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking Good Homie 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

whoop whoop


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FATKAT DOES IT AGAIN HERE IS ANOTHER ONE OF HIS FINISHED PRODUCT, IF YOU WANT A TOPNOTCH MURAL GIVE HIM A CALL (559)355-6404


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopeyou like the new peace came out tight was lots of fun firme jale
Computer went down. Had the home rich post for me. 
Need a firmed jale done to your ride give me a call.. panels inside graphics, full mural no job to 
Tough...FatKat 559-355-6404


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 17 2011, 12:19 AM~20356554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz job!!!


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

FATKAT Doing it big N Fresno!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

It was nice meeting u bro nice work u do


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGACYCCPREZ_@Apr 17 2011, 09:33 PM~20362453
> *FATKAT Doing it big N Fresno!!!
> *


Sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Waassaapening lol trying to keep those hands moving ...lol


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> ...............................................................................................................
> 
> :0
> ...


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

Come out BAD A

















ZZ!!


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Apr 20 2011, 10:58 PM~20386725
> *Sup bro  :biggrin:
> *


Not much!! U guys hitting the Blvd Sunday??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LEGACYCCPREZ_@Apr 23 2011, 10:29 PM~20406084
> *Come out BAD A
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN WORK


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

finally got my computer back up here are some pics I been brushing checkem out...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

You goy some skills homie.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: omfg nice work homie   
any pic of PANCHO VILLA?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 10:17 PM~20189423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 _Damn! great work!!!_


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

nice work fatkat :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WAACHAAAA GET DOWN ESE GATO GORDO.. U CAN DEW IT ... WE ALMOST READY PERRO ..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CLEAN WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20189423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where is this design from? I just saw the same image on a Heffers Hoodie at the DMV :yessad:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

damn you get down you do mobile work?


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@May 2 2011, 11:11 PM~20472847
> *finally got my computer back up here are some pics I been brushing checkem out...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

The original design was originated by Abel..customer brought me a pic and I added the hat penalton..also took the art into my realm of work and changed a bunch of stuff not to mention detailed the shit out of it ....lol :biggrin: :biggrin: Need airbrushers work done...way reasonable I do travel just depends,, but I do have a shop you can send your stuff, bring your ride either way it will be done properly......559-355-6404


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

NICE WORK, KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB, BEST WISHES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 09:22 PM~20055184
> *Que onda....
> 
> Here is the finished product on the gold 63 impala trunk. done in white to grey to black. ...Aztec mural added in backround for the homies, last moment request!
> ...


LOVE THIS ART WORK, If you don`t mind me asking how much would something like this run about .?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 17 2011, 12:19 AM~20356554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_damn ese you got down on that ruca...
thats the hyna from the bar from the movie
"from dust till dawn" que no?_


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

Down ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Big v. That hood runs about 1500 bro right now in hooking the prices up if u want something. Give me a call... thanks for all the props carnales...viva la raza..


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

great work homie 
wish u all the best


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Dam you have some serious skills with an airbrush bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@May 7 2011, 08:50 AM~20502653
> *Big v. That hood runs about 1500 bro right now in hooking the prices up if u want something. Give me a call... thanks for all the props carnales...viva la raza..
> *


OK Gracias, I will pm you some pictures and then Give you A call


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

good shit g.. really  impressive portfolio you got goin on... mostly all your pics are larger jobs besides the tank, you got anything smaller to show like door jams an such. i got a couple lowrider bikes might be intrested in gettin muraled out in a few months. thanks in advance, keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 12:33 AM~20048482
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...



the best ive seen yet


----------



## Damasio's Custom'z (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT FOR BAS ASS WORK IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189423
> * WHATS CRACKIN, LIVIN LA VIDA PINTURADA.... JUST FINISHED THE HOMIES 6DUECE.... HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE FINISHED JOB.... NEED MURAL WORK CALL ME ANYTIME...FATKAT 559-355-6404  GET THAT RIDE POPPIN!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

check out some coin engraving im working on... also do custom engraving... anybody need some engraving work let me know..

FATKAT..559-355-6404


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL, I WILL GIVE YOU A GOOD DEAL HOMIES... WE ARE ARE TRYING TO MAKE IT TO THE TOP... WE CAN GET THERE IF WE WORK TOGETHER... QUE VIVA LA RAZA...


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

MAMASITA!! :wow:


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 6 2011, 06:03 PM~20499895
> *damn ese you got down on that ruca...
> thats the hyna from the bar from the movie
> "from dust till dawn" que no?
> *


That is her!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by reneehernand_@May 16 2011, 05:54 PM~20566229
> *MAMASITA!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


another one in the works looking good fatkat :biggrin:


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## legions76 (Apr 10, 2011)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK GOOD DETAIL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bad ass work, alot of detail


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATKAT_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 AM~20048381
> *NEW MURALIST FATKAT ABLE TO DO ALL STYLE MURALS, SCENES. PINUPS, CHARRA, STARTING UP WAS UNDERGROUND, YOU WILL SEE ALOT TO COME!
> NEED TO BE READY FOR A SHOW, NEED MURALS DONE NOW? NO WAIT TIME FIRST CUSTOMERS GET THE DEALS! CONTACT ME FATKAT- 559-355-6404 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


WHAT UP MY BROTHER GREAT WORK YOU PUSHINN OUT .. MAD RESPECT ..


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

nice meeting u homie at the fresno carshow. i will contact u n a couple of weeks thanks


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*T
T
T
4
THE HOMIE*
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

reneehernand said:


> check out some coin engraving im working on... also do custom engraving... anybody need some engraving work let me know..
> 
> FATKAT..559-355-6404



Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

i like da coin FATKAT u da man n da chick is hot as well


----------



## cisco1969 (Jun 7, 2011)

NICE WORK ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

fat kat you get downnnnnnnnnnn:worship:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT, Nice work.....


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

THATS SOME BADASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

que onda.. got some cool new work happening.. hit me up if you need some work done.. good prices, awsome work...:thumbsup: FATKAT 559-355-6404


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

FATKAT said:


> que onda.. got some cool new work happening.. hit me up if you need some work done.. good prices, awsome work...:thumbsup: FATKAT 559-355-6404


QVO FATKAT ....... WAS COO MEETING YOU:thumbsup: LONG DRIVE BUT WORTH IT...... WILL SEE YOU SOOON


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GOOD WORK TTT


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

ICEE*63 said:


>


It's Santanico Pandemonium


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a nice forum....
visit for vehicle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam badass work, and i dont even like murals


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

*CALL ME ANYTIME 559-408-2912 ...FAT KAT*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE ...BADD ASS WORK HOMIE.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
]










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It was cool meeting you bro you do bad ass work see next weekend


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lupe said:


> [/QUOTE ...BADD ASS WORK HOMIE.


X20


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

FATKAT 559-4082912 MURALS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing work and talent FatKat...much respect brother...wish you were closer to CO.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah thanks bro... engraving or mural work fed ex parts and we can get some stuff done... let me know bro..


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice work homie. U got down on clems trunk.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks bro.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

some of the engraving on my car


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


 Nice !


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Checkout some new work..


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

FATKAT said:


> Checkout some new work..


 Nice work Fatkat Looks like u been busy bro.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

GOOD WORK.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Just trying to keep the gente happy...working the brush and the engraving....


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is some more work..


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:lookn good bro


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

_BAD AZZ HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK _


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

PM ME SOME STARTING PRICES


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Some airbrushing


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where u at bro in fresno? Thinking of getting some murals done under the wheel wells over the winter.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FATKAT said:


> Checkout some new work..


:naughty::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
> ]


:thumbsup::scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FATKAT said:


> HERE IS MORE WORK





FATKAT said:


> WORKING ON SOME NEW PROJECTS! HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED WORK DONE.
> 559-355-6404


*Whats up Bro. Man you got some Bad Ass work Homie.*

1 question though, If your *Name is Mario* and your *Nickname is Fat Kat*, then *who the heck is Daymon??* You posted these pictures claiming its your work but on all your other pictures the signatures says Fat Kat.

I'm not trying to put you on blast but thats not cool if your using someone elses (Daymon) pictures to get some Fame. Not that your work is horrible since you do got talent.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

I HAVE NEVER MET YOU BEFORE, BRO. AND I DONT GOT TO PROVE NOTHING TO NO ONE BUT MYSELF. MY ARTWORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF. MY CUSTOMERS KNOW ME AND KNOW WHO I AM. DONT BE A HATER, APPRECIATE GOOD ART. WHEN YOU GET SOME WORK FROM ME, OR NEED SOME WORK, I CAN INTRODUCE MYSELF TO YOU. THAN YOU CAN KNOW MY REAL NAME.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FATKAT said:


> I HAVE NEVER MET YOU BEFORE, BRO. AND I DONT GOT TO PROVE NOTHING TO NO ONE BUT MYSELF. MY ARTWORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF. MY CUSTOMERS KNOW ME AND KNOW WHO I AM. DONT BE A HATER, APPRECIATE GOOD ART. WHEN YOU GET SOME WORK FROM ME, OR NEED SOME WORK, I CAN INTRODUCE MYSELF TO YOU. THAN YOU CAN KNOW MY REAL NAME.


I wasn't Hating on you My Boy, I was just wondering why those 2 pictures had "DAYMON" signed on them... Thats it.

Keep up the good work Homie! :h5:

And Trust, no Hater Here! 

I have seen your work on here and you do some Bad Ass Shit, Especially the picture with the Aztec Calendar in the Back round. (Primero Dios)


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC 
FATKAT


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

*BIG PUMPKIN 72 MONTE*



















:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, looks good, cant wait for you to do mine


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Damm fatkat you get down.


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

TTMFT................. GOOD JOB HOMIE U GET DOWN BIG TIME


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT..... Bad Ass work HOMIE.... Cant wait till my is done.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*BUMP*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

This fool was a Fake- posting up other people Airbrush work and claiming to be his work!!

Don't mess with this Kat-he is Lame


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

FATKAT said:


> HERE IS MORE WORK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

damn nice! real talent!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Junior LOC said:


> This fool was a Fake- posting up other people Airbrush work and claiming to be his work!!
> 
> Don't mess with this Kat-he is Lame


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> FATKAT said:
> 
> 
> > HERE IS MORE WORK
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Junior LOC said:


> BOWTIE RIDER said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those pieces that he claimed to be his work and I called him out on it-the signature on the right lower left corner say's Daymon... Not FatKat or Mario (his real name)...what's up with that shit?!
> ...


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up FatKat can't wait to get my parts back muraled TTT!!


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

lupe said:


> [/QUOTE ...BADD ASS WORK HOMIE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave::wave:


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:bowrofl::bowrofl:
Clean ass work


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Good guy, great work, can't wait to see the rest of my stuff he's doing for me


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Good guy, great work, can't wait to see the rest of my stuff he's doing for me


I don't understand why he doesn't clear up the 'daymon' stuff on here ?


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Got my parts back today they're bad ass bro ill b bringing back those other parts we talked about bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> I don't understand why he doesn't clear up the 'daymon' stuff on here ?


ME EITHER, NOR DO I CARE


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> ME EITHER, NOR DO I CARE


So, he is real is all we want to know.
Is that too much to ask? I've read this thread from day 1 and I'm impressed. Ready to spend some money but I'm out of state. I would like to know some answers before I send a trunk and my hard earned dollars across an international border and 3 states. So, the people asking questions aren't just some random 'haters' , they are potential customers. So, what has the homie painted for you? Post up some pics homie


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

He's a good dude he gets down I got my stuff back today I'm impressed I'm gonna have him do some more stuff and engrave some things also !!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> So, he is real is all we want to know.
> Is that too much to ask? I've read this thread from day 1 and I'm impressed. Ready to spend some money but I'm out of state. I would like to know some answers before I send a trunk and my hard earned dollars across an international border and 3 states. So, the people asking questions aren't just some random 'haters' , they are potential customers. So, what has the homie painted for you? Post up some pics homie


PM sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toker1 said:


> He's a good dude he gets down I got my stuff back today I'm impressed I'm gonna have him do some more stuff and engrave some things also !!!!


so he is engraving cuz the last i heard he stoped he was going to do some stuff for me but couldnt get ahold of him


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya he just did some stuff for my Homie came out real nice! !


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

I SENT MY SHIT TO HIM ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF NOW AND HAVENT GOT SHIT BACK..


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> BOWTIE RIDER said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those pieces that he claimed to be his work and I called him out on it-the signature on the right lower left corner say's Daymon... Not FatKat or Mario (his real name)...what's up with that shit?!
> ...


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

FOR MURAL WORK CALL ME....FATKAT 559-408-2912


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

<font size="5">FOR MURAL WORK CALL ME....FATKAT 559-408-2912</font><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=600377&stc=1" attachmentid="600377" alt="" id="vbattach_600377" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=600378&stc=1" attachmentid="600378" alt="" id="vbattach_600378" class="previewthumb"><br><font size="7"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=600376&stc=1" attachmentid="600376" alt="" id="vbattach_600376" class="previewthumb"></font>


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


FATKAT said:


> View attachment 383303
> View attachment 383304
> View attachment 383308
> :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> I SENT MY SHIT TO HIM ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF NOW AND HAVENT GOT SHIT BACK..



What's up bro? Long time no see. I remembered when u came down last march to pick up your stuff, guess you didn't. Sucks mayn.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Need AirBrushing FatKat 559-408-2912:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Sup Mario, FatKat,Daymon fuck bro my dash is coming out sick ! See you in a couple days ... no complaints from me. Doing a kick ass job. Gonna start build another car so get your ideas together cause its all you bro ...(THE SON OF A LEGEND ). COMING SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks like a few homies gonna keep u busy :yes:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

GT~PLATING said:


> I SENT MY SHIT TO HIM ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF NOW AND HAVENT GOT SHIT BACK..


We sent him some shit n he said he was moving to the country so he couldn't gt to it n I gt tired of the games so I went up there n he was in the same apartment .... wow! !


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

67Joe said:


> We sent him some shit n he said he was moving to the country so he couldn't gt to it n I gt tired of the games so I went up there n he was in the same apartment .... wow! !


:sprint:
:bowrofl:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

